# Asinine April - Discussion Thread



## Porn Player

Apologies for this being a couple of days into March, I have updated the schedule with the 2 losses we have already managed to rack up.


Fri, Mar 1 Indiana Pacers vs Indiana (36-22) L 81 - 93 
Sat, Mar 2 Milwaukee Bucks @ Milwaukee (28-28) L 114 - 122 
Mon, Mar 4 Golden State Warriors @ Golden State 
Wed, Mar 6 Phoenix Suns @ Phoenix 
Fri, Mar 8 Los Angeles Lakers @ LA Lakers 
Sun, Mar 10 Cleveland Cavaliers vs Cleveland 
Wed, Mar 13 Boston Celtics @ Boston 
Fri, Mar 15 Charlotte Bobcats vs Charlotte 
Sun, Mar 17 Miami Heat vs Miami 
Wed, Mar 20 Charlotte Bobcats @ Charlotte 
Fri, Mar 22 New York Knicks vs New York 
Sat, Mar 23 New York Knicks @ New York 
Wed, Mar 27 Atlanta Hawks vs Atlanta 
Fri, Mar 29 Detroit Pistons @ Detroit 
Sun, Mar 31 Washington Wizards @ Washington

I'm very pessimistic about this month. The team just isn't balanced very well. The Playoffs are basically gone. 

I hope Casey gives the young guys a little more burn, we're going to need them for next year so let's get them involved.


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> Haaaa I'd trade your in-laws for business travel that leaves a man stranded in a foreign city where he can't watch his team play for days and days on end :'-(
> Finally saw last nights game. What the heck is going on with Lowry?? I'm not seeing the aggressor or the play maker in him at all right now.
> Ross has disappeared, Anderson's gone stone cold, Bargs is just Bargs, Fields has dwindled to non competitive status. On the whole our role players and bench is slumping horribly. Key players are DD and JV who are playing and learning wonderfully. They still have the odd up and downs but for the most part I'm thrilled with them both. So it seems like at the least we do have some semblance of a future ahead.
> I'll be checking tonight's game for sure!! YeeeeHawww !!


I liked what I saw from Lowry against the Bucks, and his stat line 10/10/10/5 is a landmark in Raptor history. 

I do prefer to see him aggressive, but his distribution has really improved with Calderon gone and Rudy in the team. Same goes for DeMar, who has been excellent lately. 

On the flip, I hate AA. 21 shots for a scrub? GTFO.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Yeah I'll admit he was better with the Bucks, but somehow I still expect more efficiency on offensive plays and leadership from him. i.e Don't distribute for a full quarter before going to attack mode when the team isn't hitting the shots. Cause by them it's too late, everyone is frustrated and he tries to take on too much and everyone loses. Not as bad as it was, but I still want to see improvement there. 
Demar (I agree) has been outstanding!! Fully living up to that contract and making us proud. BC had a vision that's working for a change. 

This schedule is made for one thing only.... Keep the reality check and develop our youth!! Yikes!!
And I can honestly say I'm looking forward to the Detroit game. I'm going to work on some tickets so I can participate in the welcome cheer for Caldy. The place is going to go crazzzzy!!!


----------



## Porn Player

Exciting game last night. Bargnani finally found his shot, I hope that continues until the end of the season and he massively improves his trade value.


----------



## Mr_B

I cant deal with Anderson anymore he thinks hes Jordan out there plus his shot selection is horrible


----------



## Porn Player

Mr_B said:


> I cant deal with Anderson anymore he thinks hes Jordan out there plus his shot selection is horrible


We need to start some kind of Anti-Anderson brigade and take it world wide, he's becoming ridiculous. 

Big game tonight. 

Over/Under on Anderson shooting 15 FGs?


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'll say over .... By 8 at least!!
I'm thinking when we start seeing Ross' minutes go up is when we know Casey is looking to next year ;-)


----------



## AllRim

what a win!!! we beat a D-League team yay.


----------



## AllRim

Best case scenario we finish 9th and win the lottery!!!!


----------



## Mr_B

I rather let OKC have our pick altogether this year draft is suppose to be pretty weak


----------



## ozzzymandius

JV with a wicked start!! So far playing on par with DHoward!! I was afraid this was going to be a loooong night. But it might only be a loooong fourth qtr if you know what I mean :-/


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ok. Insanely good first qtr from our boys!! 
Now I'm worried ....


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ohhhhh CRAP!! Bargs has reinjured his right elbow!! 
... Y'all know what I'm thinking.... We're stuck with him next year unless he's back early and gives us more of the last two games. :-(


----------



## Porn Player

Kobe vs AA. 

Gray coming out to guard Kobe at the top of the key. Paint open. Dunk. Ballgame. 

HORRIBLE EXECUTION.


----------



## ozzzymandius

It was a fabulous game up until then. Well actually up until Kobe hit those three three's to send the game to overtime in the first place. 
Casey and AA is a dangerous combo. That was beyond horrible!!! And worse, Casey loves him so much TRoss is nailed to the bench and AA is not going anywhere this summer. That game could've been a fantastic learning opportunity for Ross. So our future is being totally compromised for winning in a lost season. It's ridiculous. Disgusting ... Ohhh and what happened to JV down the stretch?? He only had four fouls and was prime against Howard throughout the game ... 

Casey needs a reality check.


----------



## Porn Player

Casey has came out and said the following regarding Val..



> “The anticipation and the speed of the game, that’s one thing he’s got to learn the to do is anticipate the next play . . . because the speed of the game is so fast for him,” Casey said of Valanciunas. “He’s almost always a half a step late and learning the gauge that speed and anticipate that speed and how fast that ball can get to the rim from the wing . . . is something he’s learning
> 
> “You can’t rush that and that’s where Amir is ahead of the game with him.”


I somewhat agree that Val is sometimes a step late, but I disagree that Amir is any different, he just masks his mistakes with bigger more obvious fouls. 

It still doesn't hide the fact Casey messed up not having Valanciunas in the end of the game against the Lakers.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Now that was a game!! First time this season I think that we've come from a significant deficit to actually win a game!
Lots of positives all around. But biggest in my mind was finally seeing TRoss on the floor learning and performing.


----------



## Knick Killer

Amir Johnson deserves some love for Most Improved Player. He's been Toronto's best player for majority of the year.


----------



## Porn Player

Got absolutely served last night against the Celts. 

On the plus, Ross and Valanciunas are seeing heavy minutes, very pleasing to see. Ross had a really nice throwdown last night.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I didn't get to see the game and from what I've heard I was lucky and didn't miss a thing :-( :'-( 
I saw the Ross stats too. Better production than Lowry in a much shorter timeframe! Hmmmm??
Coach should just see and recognize these facts and efforts and let him develop more on court.


----------



## Porn Player

Rudy Gay was just a superstar last night, he literally did everything and it all had such swagger as well. Terrence Ross was also very impressive in his minutes, it makes me even more mad that AA has taken away from his development so much. As a notable, T-Flight was +20 in point differential. 

Amir Johnson with a career high 21 rebounds as well. 

Our D was stifling in the 4th, I think they only hit one shot.


----------



## Porn Player

Can we knock off the Heat today?

It would be a huge upset.


----------



## King Joseus

Porn Player said:


> Can we knock off the Heat today?
> 
> It would be a huge upset.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ok. I'm all over this game!! Last game as PP said was totally inspiring. Very much looking forward to next year with this crew. Ross was showing that he really can play and deserves his minutes. DeRozan, Gay, Johnson, Ross, JV, Lowry ..... We've got a very good looking core. Next year!! Cheers to Next year!

As for today ..... hmmmm not much hope I'm afraid. But I do expect and know they'll compete and play hard.... It'll be exciting to say the least


----------



## Porn Player

JV has started with great hustle. Loving it.


----------



## Porn Player

Lowry has been pretty poor with his passing, we should be up by 2.


----------



## Porn Player

RUDY RUDY RUDY!


----------



## Porn Player

Everything is coming when we push the pace, or go inside. Lowry and DD look terrified when they set up a play at the top of the key, the Heat defense really puts the jeebies in them. 

7 turnovers is not like this team, I think we're playing a little nervous.


----------



## Porn Player

DeMar is having a horrible game.


----------



## Porn Player

Wade is killing us. He's really started to play his game since the streak.


----------



## Porn Player

Rudy has been incredible. It's a shame DeRozan and Lowry are playing like dirt, otherwise we might have been in this game.


----------



## Porn Player

DeRozan FINALLY waking up and kaboom, we're within 2 points! Incredible 3rd quarter.


----------



## ozzzymandius

At least there's still JV!! Lots of great plays from him today!
As for the rest ... sheesh!! Hanging in there despite out turnovers, sloppy plays and defensive blunders. 
Lowry missIng threes's like no tomorrow.... sigh...


----------



## Porn Player

Tied game. Did not see this coming.


----------



## Porn Player

And down by 7 again. Ha.


----------



## Porn Player

The Heat just have another defensive gear that we don't have. When they want to stifle, they can really shut a team down.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Yup!! Wow!!


----------



## Porn Player

Has JV fouled out?


----------



## ozzzymandius

No idea. I'm still about five minutes behind on pvr delay. 
Crazzy break out passes from Miami .... Someone's always breaking loose for the downrange pass.


----------



## Porn Player

Ray Allen went Jesus on us.  

Jonas has been to ready to leave his feet on the pump fake today, it's been consistent all game. He needs to work on that.


----------



## ozzzymandius

From 77-77 to a 28-4 run :-( .... That really hurts!


----------



## Porn Player

JV with a nice end to the game. He's really deferring to Amir on the boards which I don't like to see, but I understand how it can happen.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Lot of great moves and plays from JV down in the post. He's going to be a tremendous player in this league and for our team in the years to come. 
This guy is the most valuable pick we've brought in in a very very long time.


----------



## Porn Player

Jonas has continued his great play in the extra minutes he's been receiving. Ross is a little more up and down, but he's not getting as much of a chance to flourish. 

This season has lost all relevance aside from nurturing our youth, I actually hope Ross is given a couple of starts to wind down the season. 

Oh and it was a sucky loss against the LOLcats, but at least Lowry had some fire in his belly.


----------



## Porn Player

Oh and did anybody see McRoberts try and get rough with Val? I love that Jonas just carried on like Josh was being an idiot (he was being an idiot) but it's nice that Jonas has the fire for the win but it doesn't spill over into stupidity.


----------



## Porn Player

His defensive positioning was much better against the Cats, and his hands are really impressive for a big man. 

I might get panned for this, but I see a young Tim Duncan.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'm with you on that one!!
Some great moves from JV again tonight. Did you see what he did to Carmelo?? Sweeet!! This is what our future is all about!


----------



## Porn Player

Jonas is literally the only reason to watch this team at the moment. 

Lowry has a bad attitude. I never expected it but he is a lazy player that needs to work on his 'inner game'.


----------



## Porn Player

Think Carmelo doesn't like Fields? Ha.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Melo vs. Fields was the best part of the whole game! At least in terms of the dislike. Not in terms of how no one was able to contain (never mind stop or even slow him down) Melo. That part was just brutal. And I've always hated K-Martin. Every since he was with Melo in Denver. He's just such a brash and arrogant player. Total jerk off.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I don't even know what to say .... Other than some of the younglings this is one sad state of affairs ...


----------



## Porn Player

Ross was really good last night. I hope he gets some 30+ minute games under his belt soon.


----------



## Porn Player

Gay is a 1/4 superstar. 

Casey needs to get some consistency into these guys. We're sloppy and we need to cut that out.


----------



## Porn Player

Lots of exciting moves, on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Porn Player

Smh @ our coaching staff... 

Big Val with 8 FGA in first half, by far our best performer and beasting it, surely Casey will go to him in the second half and ride what is working? Nah, JV has 1 FGA in the second half.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Jose getting lots of home town ACC love tonight!! Very good to see as he deserves every second of it  

As for the game ... well, whatever. JV is still bringing it and we love hime for it. Bring on next year!!


----------



## Porn Player

That Ross dunk was great.


----------



## Porn Player

Valanciunas got Rookie of the Month award for March. He played great basketball and learned alot.


----------



## AllRim

OKC is going to get a damn good pick


----------



## Knick Killer

There's no good players regardless of how high the pick is. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Porn Player

Yeah, this really is the year we could afford to miss the pick.


----------



## Porn Player

If anyone gets any updates on Val and his 'whiplash' like injury, Porn would be very grateful to read them. It looked innocent when it happened but I've since seen this...










... and my worry has escalated


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ahhhh !!! WTF happened??!!??!!
I didn't watch the whole game and fell asleep for the last few minutes and I didn't hear anything about this?
Sooo what's going on? When was he hurt? And how come the shitty Raptors official site doesn't even say a word about our star being out? Well that part I understand, it really is a shitty site and almost never updated with anything relevant.


----------



## Basel

Shouldn't the thread title be changed?

Maybe Asinine April?


----------



## Porn Player

I'm lazy... You do it


----------



## Basel

Done. Haha.


----------



## Porn Player

Thanks B. 

Any doctors in the house?



Jonas Valanciunas via Facebook said:


> Flexion extension injury, neck brace, test results negative, encore tests on Thursday.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'm not a doctor but it sounds like good news, a hurtful albeit negative neck sprain and they're just taking precautions... 
Phewwww !!!!!


----------



## Porn Player

What a game last night. That's the team I want to see next year. 

It's a shame we're not playing the Bulls in the Playoffs, we've really got their number.


----------



## King Joseus

Porn Player said:


> What a game last night. That's the team I want to see next year.
> 
> It's a shame we're not playing the Bulls in the Playoffs, we've really got their number.


The injured, banged up crappy version? Yeah.


----------



## Porn Player

The Raps were equally shorthanded.


----------



## King Joseus

Porn Player said:


> The Raps were equally shorthanded.


Rose, Noah, Taj > Jonas and Friends

I like the young guys in Raptor land, but let's not say silly things.


----------



## Mr_B

Porn Player said:


> What a game last night. That's the team I want to see next year.
> 
> It's a shame we're not playing the Bulls in the Playoffs, we've really got their number.


Id wait till Rose is back full time before I say that


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## Porn Player

Did DeMar steak Kobe's Achilles? 

A truly terrific performance from him.


----------



## Porn Player

DeMar definitely took that achilles, don't tell Kobe!

Big V was back last night and looked fine, 13 points, 8 rebounds and 3 blocks. I really enjoy seeing Val, Amir and Acy rotate our big man spot, they never seem to back down. 

This thread should be re-named 'Awesome April' because we're finally doing what we should have done all season long. Oh and we reached .500% basketball with Gay in our team last night. 

Alan Anderson 1-9 FG in 19 minutes. T-Ross still only got 17 minutes. Smh.


----------



## ozzzymandius

True, true!! Great game again last night. Total effort and solid performances from JV, DD, KLow, RGay and Amir. Best thing is that's out starting lineup for next year too!

T-Ross hurt his ankle again though and was lead off-court early in the fourth. He landed on JV's foot and headed off right away. 
I wouldn't mind or be too dissappointed if Anderson had to leave us this summer ;-)
More on my thoughts of the future in the other thread later.


----------

